# Bottle Opener with Magnetic Catch



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

I've seen these at craft fairs, and also online. I thought would try giving it a shot and make one of these. It's a pretty easy project, and these make great gifts. 

As always you can check out my site over at: www.woodlogger.com for more pictures/videos of what I'm doing in my shop.


.





.


----------

